# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Fleür [rock, folk, folk pop]

## Sanych

*Fleur (Флёр)*
*Дата образования:* 2000 год

*Место образования:* Одесса, Украина

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*
Состав*:

Ольга Пулатова – фортепиано, вокал, автор песен
Елена Войнаровская – гитара, вокал, автор песен
Алла Лужецкая – флейта
Алексей Ткачевский – ударные
Виталий Дидык – контрабас, бас-гитара
Екатерина Котельникова – синтезатор
Анастасия Кузьмина – скрипка
Александра Дидык – виолончель
Владислав Мицовский – перкуссия
*
Бывшие участники:*

Юлия Земляная - флейта
Катерина Сербина - виолончель
Алексей Довгалев - синтезатор, акустическая гитара

*Биография:*

Стиль музыки Flëur оригинален и имеет мало аналогов в России и на Украине. Песни представляют собой медленные, неритмичные композиции, меланхоличные по настроению. В аранжировке перкуссия и ритм-партия сведены к минимуму, на передний план выдвинут вокал и смычковые инструменты.

Сами музыканты определяют свой жанр как кардиовэйв (cardiowave), что является неологизмом – такой жанр прежде не выделялся. Музыкальные критики разошлись во мнениях, определяя стиль музыки группы как "дарквэйв", "неоклассика", "дрим-поп", "готика" и пр. Из наиболее близких к Flёur по стилю групп выделяют Cocteau Twins и Dead Can Dance.

Группа была образована в феврале 2000 года Ольгой Пулатовой (фортепиано, вокал, автор песен) и Еленой Войнаровской (гитара, вокал, автор песен). В марте к группе присоединилась флейтистка Юлия Земляная.

Согласно автобиографической повести Ольги Пулатовой "Конвергенция", именно Юлией Земляной было придумано название Flëur. Ольга пишет: "Мне сразу представилась потрескавшаяся деревянная шкатулка, в которой скрыта какая-то тайна, запах времени. Флёр - это тонкая прозрачная ткань, покров таинственности, лёгкий ветер и, если переводить с французского, цветок или лучшая часть."

Первое выступление состоялось 17 марта в рамках программы "Атмосфера" в Одесском доме актёра в перечисленном выше составе. Далее в 2000 и 2001 годах к коллективу присоединились Екатерина Сербина (виолончель), Алексей Ткачевский (ударные), Виталий Дидык (контрабас), Алексей Довгалёв (клавишные).

Первый альбом был издан группой в 2002 году на французском лейбле Prikosnovenie и назывался "Soft Touch" (на английский язык было переведено только название диска, тексты всех песен на альбоме написаны на русском языке). Месяцем позже вышло украинское издание альбома, называвшееся уже так, как было задумано авторами, то есть "Прикосновение".

В настоящий момент издано 5 официальных альбомов Flёur. Композиции на всех официальных альбомах, кроме "Всё вышло из-под контроля" расположены в соответствии с чётким принципом: чётные композиции пишет и исполняет пианистка Ольга Пулатова, нечётные – гитаристка Елена Войнаровская.

На предпоследнем альбоме нечётные композиции исполняются Ольгой Пулатовой, чётные – Еленой Войнаровской. Композиция "Шелкопряд"*(есть ниже в прикреплённых файлах)* с альбома "Всё вышло из-под контроля" попала в хит-парад Чартова Дюжина и дошла до первого места.

На первой церемонии вручения музыкальной премии "Чартова Дюжина" Flëur получили приз за "Взлом чарта" как лучшая новая группа 2007 года.

*Официальный сайт* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Познакомиться с твочеством можно тут*. Блог завели давно и не обновляли. Но файлы есть - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*И пару клипов от меня* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Безусловно, талантливые но чертовски депрессивные произведения.

----------


## Vanya

темы неплохие, чего не скажу о вокале...какой-то слезливый что-ли, прилизанный...хз как это сказать

----------


## Gentle

знаете, cardiowave - на любителя.
вокал Пулатовой и Войнаровской, как бальзам на душу.
песни изумительные. разноплановые...)

----------


## Asteriks

А мне не понравилось (

----------


## Sanych

А мне нравиться. Правда не всё. Есть песни вгоняющие в депрессию, а есть и очень удачные. По крайней мере на тупой дынс дынс

----------


## Asteriks

Как-то мне типа "Ранеток" показалось, ну, не совсем так, но что-то не очень. Может, если бы больше послушать.

----------


## Sanych

Ну уж точно не Ранетки.

----------


## Vanya

> знаете, cardiowave - на любителя.


все стили на любителя 

Asteriks, гг..Ранетки это нечто, что ни с чем нельзя сравнить trttn: :246534:
зайди на ranetky.su почитай форум

----------


## Asteriks

ой, не, Ваня, не хочу я Ранеток.))

----------


## Alex

Vanya не знаю как Астериксс, я лично даже за деньги туда не пойду. Лучше уж слушать классику

----------


## Asteriks

Товарищи, признаюсь, что Флёр слушала только немного, возможно, есть у них и стоящие вещи, но не взяло меня то, что я слышала, за душу. Признаю свою вину...

----------


## Vanya

> Vanya не знаю как Астериксс, я лично даже за деньги туда не пойду. Лучше уж слушать классику


..просто большинство говорят "не тргайте вы этих детей, пускай слушают что хотят" ..так вот вы сначала почитайте форум, а потом я посмотрю, будет ли кто-нибудь ещё так же говорить  там такая бредятина, ни на одном форуме я такого не видел) ..вот особенно мне раздел понравился, там где гитарастку (именно гитарастку =) их так называемой группы, сравнивают...с кем бы вы думали? с Кирком Хэмметом (!), со Стивом Ваем (!) и прочими..долго рассказывать, просто надо зайти и прочесть. яплакалъ

----------


## Sanych

Завязывайте с Ранетками. Тут не про них тема

----------


## Rewas

> Как-то мне типа "Ранеток" показалось, ну, не совсем так, но что-то не очень. Может, если бы больше послушать.


ранеткам до них как раком до москвый и не дотянут , все коменты выше етого полная туфта ! мне непонять нах писать мне непонравилась  я послушал 1 песню голос какойто слезливый ето полная чушь  я уверен ты иди тупой реп слушаеш или энглиш какой и хули ты можеш сказать  о такой групе , да попросту не фига , а Флер играет высокую музыку и тексты с глубоким смыслам ....

----------


## BiZ111

"Уходи, Февраль!" люблю песню. Всё творчество слушается очень приятно. Да, голос, как сказали выше, как бальзам на душу мужчине.

Вот ещё песенки :p:





> *Из проектов группы Fleur, а именно задействованы Елена Войнаровская, Алексей Ткачевский, Екатерина Котельникова и Анастасия Кузьмина*.
> 
> Как говорит Елена Войнаровская: Название имеет свою шуточную историю, и никакой политической или идеологической подоплёки в себе не несёт. Для меня, это своего рода экзорцизм. Полёты над бездной. Шутки агонизирующего клоуна. Изгнание всего тёмного и плохо контролируемого. Это то, что не ограничено никакими рамками и условностями. Ощущение полной свободы, мощный заряд энергии и духовный катарсис.
> 
> *Треклист*:
> 1. Doppelganger (Репетиционная запись)
> 2. Бессмертие
> 3. Лабиринт
> 4. Мои Новые Черные крылья (Другая версия)
> ...







> *Треклист*:
> 1. Интро
> 2. Синие Тени
> 3. На Обратной Стороне Луны
> 4. Укол
> 5. Танцующий Бог
> 6. Печальный Клоун
> 7. Карусель
> 8. На Мягких Лапах
> ...







> *треклист*:
> 01 - Intro
> 02 - Пустота
> 03 - Почти реально
> 04 - Формалин
> 05 - Печальный клоун
> 06 - Когда ты грустишь
> 07 - Баллада о белых крыльях
> 08 - Ремонт
> ...







> *Треклист*:
> 01 Интро
> 02 Кокон
> 03 Зафиксировать Вечность
> 04 Небо Хочет Упасть
> 05 Сияние
> 06 Будь Моим Смыслом
> 07 Взрывная Волна
> 08 Сладость
> ...







> *Трэклист*: 
> 01. Шелкопряд 
> 02. Рай на полчаса (RadioEdit) 
> 03. Пепел 
> 04. Память 
> 05. Искупление (RadioEdit) 
> 06. Опьянённые нежностью 
> 07. Улыбки сфинксов 
> 08. Эволюция. Тщетность 
> ...







> *Треклист*:
> 01 Интро.mp3
> 02 Волна.mp3
> 03 Отречение.mp3
> 04 Новое матное слово.mp3
> 05 Исполинские чёрные грифы.mp3
> 06 Тёплые коты.mp3
> 07 Эйфория.mp3
> 08 Никто не должен прийти.mp3
> ...



*Ну и свежатинка* 




> Шестая студийная работа одесской группы за 10 лет существования. Двойной программный альбом волшебных Flёur получил название “Тысяча светлых ангелов”. В него вошли 16 песен. Работа над ними велась с ноября 2009 по апрель 2010 года в Одессе. В этот раз группа отказалась от услуг столичных студий, сделав выбор в пользу естесcтвенного места обитания.
> Группа за предшествующий записи год заметно изменила свой состав, расставшись с частью музыкантов и приобретя новых единомышленников. Попытки сокращения состава в очредной раз завершились фиаско: группа продолжает быть маленьким оркестром, созывая в студию все новых музыкантов, необходимых для рализации своих замыслов.
> В записи принимали участие около двух десятков человек: состав группы, а также специально приглашенные музыканты. Задействовано более полусотни различных инструментов: струнных, духовых, ударных, народных, экзотических...
> 
> *Треклист*: 
> 01. ﻿Интро
> 02. ﻿Зов маяка
> 03. ﻿Разбег
> 04. ﻿Человек 33 черты
> ...

----------


## Sanych

Вот за свежак - спасибо. Послушаем как развиваются.

----------


## Sanych



----------


## Demention

Ничего депрессивного там нет, где вы такое выслушали? 
Флёр как Флёр. Иногда успокаивает, расслабляет, иногда раздражает. Слушаю под особое флёровское настроение. Очень нравится песня "Два облака", часто её напеваю)

----------

